# My water parameters



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Ammonia 0 ppm
Nitrite 0.50 ppm
Nitrate 5 ppm 
pH 7.6

should I do a water change or should I wait a few more days ?


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

balluupnetme said:


> Ammonia 0 ppm
> Nitrite 0.50 ppm
> Nitrate 5 ppm
> pH 7.6
> ...


imo add a little more salt wait a day then do a water change, whenever i do water changes, i always add a little salt, i never have a nitrite reading, just when i get amonia i do my water changes.your nitrites really need to be at 0 and it seems simple waterchanges just aint working for you.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

the keeper said:


> Ammonia 0 ppm
> Nitrite 0.50 ppm
> Nitrate 5 ppm
> pH 7.6
> ...


imo add a little more salt wait a day then do a water change, whenever i do water changes, i always add a little salt, i never have a nitrite reading, just when i get amonia i do my water changes.your nitrites really need to be at 0 and it seems simple waterchanges just aint working for you.
[/quote]

1 table spoon ?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If you already added salt...dont worry about it. 1 teaspoon will treat 300 gallons when you are talking about nitrites....and .50 isnt much.

You can hold off on water changes to see how your nitrates are building. With a drop in nitrites...there should have been an increase in nitrates....your readings dont show this.

On a side note...have you tested your tap water?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> If you already added salt...dont worry about it. 1 teaspoon will treat 300 gallons when you are talking about nitrites....and .50 isnt much.
> 
> You can hold off on water changes to see how your nitrates are building. With a drop in nitrites...there should have been an increase in nitrates....your readings dont show this.
> 
> On a side note...have you tested your tap water?


well, the nitrates were actually around 6-7ish

I haven't tested my tap water, I'm gonna test it now, thanks for the advice

I just tested the nitrite of my tap water and it reads 0ppm


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah...the only thing your tap water might have is nitrates. Also, if it is treated with chloramine....which is a bond of chlorine and ammonia....you might get a little ammonia when that bond is broken with your water conditioner.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yeah...the only thing your tap water might have is nitrates. Also, if it is treated with chloramine....which is a bond of chlorine and ammonia....you might get a little ammonia when that bond is broken with your water conditioner.


I just tested the nitrates of my tap water and it reads 0ppm


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well....then your cycle is progressing. When people get a drop in nitrites and dont get a corresponding increase in nitrates...sometimes the nitrite test could be an error and the nitrates are actually from their tap water. Sounds like your tank should be finished up in the next few days.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well....then your cycle is progressing. When people get a drop in nitrites and dont get a corresponding increase in nitrates...sometimes the nitrite test could be an error and the nitrates are actually from their tap water. Sounds like your tank should be finished up in the next few days.


So...would I need a water change or should I just wait a few days and test the water again...?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont think you need one...your levels are pretty low as it is. I would wait and see what happens to your nitrates over the next few days.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I dont think you need one...your levels are pretty low as it is. I would wait and see what happens to your nitrates over the next few days.


Just tested this morning, ammonia 0, nitrite at about 0, nitrate at 10


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like you should be all set. The key is to have a building level of nitrates....that tells you that all the bacteria in in place. It might not be in the quantities to handle the bio-load of the tank....but it is all there and the end is in site.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Looks like you should be all set. The key is to have a building level of nitrates....that tells you that all the bacteria in in place. It might not be in the quantities to handle the bio-load of the tank....but it is all there and the end is in site.


Yea, My ammonia is at 0, nitrite at 0, and my nitrates are at 10-15 now


----------

